# Andriy Shtoharenko (1902 - 1992)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Soviet Ukrainian composer, whose music reminds one of Borodin & Mussorgsky. From 1968 he was leading the Union of Ukraine's composers and most of his works glorify the Communist Party.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

